# Refuel At The Bloom



## Maximilian (Aug 23, 2018)

Some recent shots from the garden


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 23, 2018)

And a few more


----------



## Click (Aug 23, 2018)

Very nice shots! Well done, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 23, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice shots! Well done, Maximilian.


Thanks again, Click.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 7, 2018)

Beautiful Pics, Maximilian! 
Greetings Andy


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 9, 2018)

Berowne said:


> Beautiful Pics, Maximilian!
> Greetings Andy


Thank you, Andy!


----------



## Berowne (Sep 10, 2018)

OMG, the shaddow of a dangerous creature!


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2018)

Lovely shot. Nicely done, Andy.


----------

